# Do i not respond to Synthroid?



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with a low thyroid a couple years ago. I always feel tired so the doctor thought medication might help. My T4 started at .9. With treatment, It went as high as 1.0 and now it's back to .9 even though I have increased medication a couple times.

My last test was a week ago and I've called my doctor four times and I have not heard back. I wonder if I need to switch to another form of medication, increase the dose or get off altogether. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!

Here are my labs:

2013 (Starting)

TSH 1.77 (.46 to 4.68)

T3 Free 4.5 (2.8 to 5.3)

T4 .9 (8 to 2.2

Prescribed - 50MCG Synthroid & 5MCG Cytomel

7/2015

TSH 1.38 (.46 to 4.68)

T3 Free 4.5 (2.8 to 5.3)

T4 Free 1.0 (.8 to 2.2)

100 MCG Synthroid & 5MCG Cytomel

8/2015

TSH 2.12 (.46 to 4.68)

T3 Free 4.4 ((2.8 to 5.3)

T4 Free .9 (.8 to 2.2

125 MCG Synthroid & 5MCG Cytomel


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting. How & when are you taking your Synthroid? First thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, with no other drugs, and waiting at least 30 minutes to eat or drink anything other than water? Or are you taking it using another routine?


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I take it when I wake up around 5AM to 6AM. I don't drink or eat anything but water for an hour.

After an hour, I do take a blood pressure med.

Since my levels never moved, do you know if I can stop taking it or am I now dependent?

Would Armour be worth trying to see if it will work with my body?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You are likely dependent on it.

It could be that your thyroid has "died" more and more throughout the process, so even though you're adding to your dosage, there's less and less active thyroid tissue working on its own.That would happen if you have an autoimmune condition such as Hashimoto's.

When you get your labwork done, do you wait until after your labs to take your Synthroid & Cytomel for the day? That's what I do...I get my labs done as early as possible in the morning, then I take my pills.That way, I know I'm being consistent.

You'll know within a few weeks if you are dependent. I'm not necessarily advocating stopping your drugs, because in my opinion, you need them, but since you asked...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 2013 (Starting)
> 
> TSH 1.77 (.46 to 4.68)
> 
> ...


The above labs were taken prior to beginning your 50mcg of Synthroid & 5MCG Cytomel? Considering your FT-3 was fairly close to 3/4 or top of range I'm surprised your doctor would prescribe Cytomel What sort of doctor treats you?

Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?

Antibodies testing?

Low Vitamin D levels as well as low B-12 would contribute to a fatigue, have you had either of those tested?


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I'm reading 'Stop the thyroid Madness' and it talks about the 'frees' being in range, but you still feel tired and that was indicative of adrenal fatigue.*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

One more question..

What time do you usually have your labs drawn? How far from your thyroid replacement medications?


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I test around 5PM when I'm off work. I still take my medicine in the morning like normal. I see my regular doctor. I'm starting to think I need additional testing done. I'll call in the morning and schedule an appointment.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I should also add that I am on testosterone therapy for the last seven years. I had it tested due to fatigue and had the levels of a 90 year old. I can honestly say that makes me feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rT3
http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Stay where you are at for a few weeks but I don't know why your doc keeps on raising your Synthroid when he should be raising your Cytomel.

Bet your rT3 is really high and if it is, you would not feel very well.

Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I am confused. Isn't Cytomel T3 and that is already high?



Andros said:


> rT3
> http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I got an appointment scheduled for tomorrow.

What type of testing should I ask for. Anything beyond a catscan and antibodies?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You'll want an ultrasound, not a cat scan.

Also, what are you testosterone levels? If those are low, it can cause your thyroid numbers to look less than ideal.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> You'll want an ultrasound, not a cat scan.
> 
> Also, what are you testosterone levels? If those are low, it can cause your thyroid numbers to look less than ideal.


My testosterone is in the upper third of the range now that I supplement.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> What sort of doctor treats you?
> 
> Have you ever had an ultrasound of your thyroid?
> 
> ...


Mike,

I missed your answers.



> 2013 (Starting)
> 
> TSH 1.77 (.46 to 4.68)
> 
> ...


Were you taking any replacement med's at this time?


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Those are my levels before treatment.

Hopefully I'll answer the questions here. Sorry if I missed anyone.

So I saw my doctor today and it turns out he raised my synthriid by 25 MCG a week ago, but his nurse never told me so I'm already on a higher dose. He wants me back in a month to test again along with a vitamin test. He said he has run antibodies before and they were fine. He didn't recommend an ultrasound because he said he didn't feel anything around my thyroid.

On the positive side, I weighed myself this morning and I'm down six pounds from last week. I'm hoping its from taking the higher dose for a week without knowing.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How much do you weigh?



> He said he has run antibodies before and they were fine.


You really should call your doctors office and request a copy of those antibodies tests.

We've all gotten the "it's normal" opinion on alot of lab's that have not been "normal" at all. Since you appear to be non responsive to thyroid supplements, something is definitely happening and it's most likely antibody related.

Also, if you have had antibodies run several times, it might also be a good idea to get copies of all of them to see if there is any trend.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I weigh 222 pounds and I'd like to get down to 215.

They actually post the test online. Do you know what it's called?



Lovlkn said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> You really should call your doctors office and request a copy of those antibodies tests.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Just a FYI - manufacturer suggested dose for someone without a thyroid is 1.7mcg per kilogram of body weight - your body weight converts to 170mcg dose, yet you have a thyroid and you are not seeing much of a lab change.

People "feel" FT-3 and yours isn't in that bad of a range. TSH is slightly elevated, likely because of a lower range FT-4. I wonder if your issue isn't thyroid at all and more possible Low Vit D, B-12 or as Marilyn suggested adrenal fatigue.

Antibodies...



> Thyroid antibody tests include:
> 
> 
> Thyroid peroxidase antibody (TPO)
> ...


https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/sample/


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

I am not seeing Antibodies so I'll have to ask for them when I go in. What they put online is limited.

Could you expand on what you said please. You said t3 is what you feel. Are you saying a low T4 can't be felt? Will I notice anything as my t4 goes up?
I know I haven't responded much to the medication. Do you think I will as my doctor increases the dose or is there perhaps a problem with how my body is reacting to the medication.

I weighed myself again this morning and I lost more weight. It's now eight pounds in the last week. Something must be working. I am a regular in the gym and eat very clean, but my weight hasn't moved before. It seems to have started with the higher dose.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Just a quick update. I've been on the higher synthroid dose now for about two weeks I've lost about ten pounds so far and hope it continues. The mornings are still rough, but I feel a little more energy during the day. I am doing a blood test early next month. I suspect my vitamin D is low since I live in the NW, but I'm waiting for my test before I supplement so I have a base line. 
I think I'm on the right track, but time will tell. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks!

I am curious. Do you know how long I will experience weight loss or what to expect?

I haven't weighed myself for a few days, but the last I checked I had lost ten pounds quick.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I don't know much about thyroid-associated weight loss. Others here have experience with it, so hopefully they'll jump in here. Or maybe you could start a new thread with a weight-loss related title. I assume your weight loss is desired; we've had members here who are already thin, and lose more weight because they are hyperthyroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It really depends on so much. Post-surgery, I was severely hypo (TSH of 121) and gained 27 pounds. Those 27 pounds came off within three weeks once I was property medicated.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow, that came off fast.

I have been lifting weights most of my life and the last few years I have been carrying an extra 15 or so pounds no matter what I do. It's great to finally see some movement and it makes exercising more fun.

It seems I am also losing water weight in addition to fat. I'd be interesting to know how much water is thyroid related.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, yeah. Lots of thyroid weight is water weight.


----------



## Mike (Mar 23, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Oh, yeah. Lots of thyroid weight is water weight.


I did some research and found medical articles that say typical weight gain is about 10% and it's all water and salt for the most part. That would fall in line with my situation.

Now I need to check my blood pressure to see if it's coming down. I bet it's related.


----------

